# 942 and power inserter



## wildzeke (Aug 29, 2002)

I just had the dish folks come out a second time to install a power inserter for the DP+44 switch. Both people insisted that I didn't need one. The problem I had was in the mornings I would turn on the TV and see an acquiring satellite screen. The screen would try various transponders but would never finish. I would then have to do a check switch to get the system up and running. Also, other receivers in my house would lose satellite access. This would also happen every time a did a system reboot (holding down the power button). Now that I have a power inserter installed, I can reboot with no problem. Anyone else running a 942 with DP+44 with no power inserter?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The DPP44 absolutely requires a power inserter.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

yes, the box the dp+44 comes in has a power inserter with it. I watched as the installer unboxed the switch yesterday morning.

Ken


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a power inserter too. It's on a different connection from the 942 though (it's on the cable to the 322).


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> The DPP44 absolutely requires a power inserter.


I have a DPP+44 with no power inserter, running a 942, Two 811's and a 510. The 942 is on a single line with a seperator.

What is the power inserter supposed to do? All my stuff seems to be fine so far

(Superdish 110. 119. 121. and 61.5)


----------



## wildzeke (Aug 29, 2002)

HDjunkie said:


> I have a DPP+44 with no power inserter, running a 942, Two 811's and a 510. The 942 is on a single line with a seperator.
> 
> What is the power inserter supposed to do? All my stuff seems to be fine so far
> 
> (Superdish 110. 119. 121. and 61.5)


Try holding the power button to do a system reset. If your system comes back, it should be OK. On my system, it would get hung up on acquiring satellite.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

What happens if you power down the receiver connected to port #1?

Do the rest of them still work?

If so, maybe the DPP44 is capable of pulling power from other than port #1 (contrary to current opinions), so the next sttep is to figure out how many boxes are needed to drive all 4 LNBFs.


----------

